# Group Roleplay: Chaos Rises! (+21)



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

(Note: The following is a MATURE based roleplay that has lore ideas taken from the Warhammer 40,000 and Warhammer Fantasy/ Age of Sigmar universe. It is intended to be a rather serious roleplay with combat and themes of daemons and pseudo-religious undertones. *Only adults may apply*.)

*Plot: * Recently strange cults have been appearing all around. Secret societies, cults, and organizations that claim they can offer power, prestige, immortality, and knowledge that is forbidden to most. They claim to follow a pantheon called Chaos and there have been rumors of them being supernatural and even monsters. Your character will encounter these cultists, and based on their viewpoints they can either fight them and stop them from doing unspeakable evils to the world, or they can join them for rewards beyond their compression.






*Rules*:
1.This is a MATURE RP, your character could DIE.
2. This will have Warhammer lore in it, (at least with chaos and daemons.)
3.This will be a group roleplay on here. (Wait for me to make the starter please.)
4.The supernatural will be in this roleplay, (so expect some very out there ideas.)
5.For CHAOS players, I will bestow a "gift" to your characters based on their chaotic alignment. They can be a boon or mutation of Chaos.
6.Psyhic powers will be a major theme, (one of my characters I'll play is a psychic named Amanda.)  https://www.deviantart.com/jaredthefox92/art/W-I-P-Sketch-Tzeentchian-Amanda-Chaos-Mobians-837398328 Both PURE and CHAOS characters are welcomed to use magic and psychic powers, (but may have to roll "deny the witch!" tests.) 
7.Holy characters are good at fighting Chaos, so if your a PURE character, you can use "good" magic or "holy" themes to combat Chaos. Fighting normally also works out well too.
8. I'll reward competent roleplayers by giving them special weapons and item drops throughout the RP, PURE characters can find nice weapons, holy relics, and other goodies to help ward off Chaos. Chaotic characters will be given daemon weaponry and gifts of Chaos.
9.Dice won't be unless a conflict of characters needs to be resolved. This is more narrative driven.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 5, 2021)

So i don't know mearly as much 40k lore as i feel like i should lol, you think I'd still be able to find a way to participate??


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> So i don't know mearly as much 40k lore as i feel like i should lol, you think I'd still be able to find a way to participate??



That's fine, I expect not a lot of people would understand the lore so I have ways of "introducing" it to you. In fact that's sort of the theme, a lot of people don't understand what Chaos is and that is how Chaos hooks you.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 5, 2021)

Sweet. Sign me up!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Sweet. Sign me up!



Okay, can you please give me a ref of your character?


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, can you please give me a ref of your character?











						New Fursona! by akindofsquid
					

First fursona, commissioned by user Cultro! (Idk how to tag users on this site yet, still learning)




					www.furaffinity.net
				




This is the only ref i have for him at the moment, any other info you need let me know


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> New Fursona! by akindofsquid
> 
> 
> First fursona, commissioned by user Cultro! (Idk how to tag users on this site yet, still learning)
> ...



I need like a bio and details.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 5, 2021)

I may be interested. Been years since I played but I have a moderately functional understanding of the lore. Dont really have a backstory ready but got one that could pass for a lizardman or old one


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I may be interested. Been years since I played but I have a moderately functional understanding of the lore. Dont really have a backstory ready but got one that could pass for a lizardman or old one



Well, I was thinking this would be modern day or somewhat having a mystery and horror element, you can be a lizardman but people have cars and guns.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I may be interested. Been years since I played but I have a moderately functional understanding of the lore. Dont really have a backstory ready but got one that could pass for a lizardman or old one



My idea is that if Chaos and Warhammer themes came to a world that was almost like our own, (minus all the anthro characters and furry themes). But that most people start off not even knowing what Chaos exactly is, they just see disappearances and murders on the news and they think it's just your average nutty doomsday cult. Then Chaos characters will come to them and tempt them to join Chaos or they join my pure heroine and her sidekick to stop them.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My idea is that if Chaos and Warhammer themes came to a world that was almost like our own, (minus all the anthro characters and furry themes). But that most people start off not even knowing what Chaos exactly is, they just see disappearances and murders on the news and they think it's just your average nutty doomsday cult. Then Chaos characters will come to them and tempt them to join Chaos or they join my pure heroine and her sidekick to stop them.


I got you. Either or mine could fit in in that case


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I got you. Either or mine could fit in in that case



Okay, so do you have a character ref as well? I need bios for this, (mostly so I can formulate events for characters I would see go on either side.)


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 6, 2021)

One has a bio, not linked here as it would not necessarily fit well for story. Can write up in next few days for either


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2021)

Don’t know anything about Warhammer so you’ll have to just throw the ropes if needs be.

Would be nice to know in case other character(s) of mine would fit better.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, can you please give me a ref of your character?


I’ll ask in case anyone else does, but do you perhaps have any suggestions of what to put or show for character’s ref?


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 6, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I’ll ask in case anyone else does, but do you perhaps have any suggestions of what to put or show for character’s ref?


Was literally just about to ask this lol.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Don’t know anything about Warhammer so you’ll have to just throw the ropes if needs be.
> 
> Would be nice to know in case other character(s) of mine would fit better.
> 
> ...



That's okay, I have ways of getting people equated. :3 

Well, it largely depends on what you want them to do. Do you want them to remain the same or perhaps serve humanity? Or will they fall into Chaos and be part of a specific Chaos god or just follow the dark pantheon as a whole? The choice is yours.

Well, other than the descriptive information I really need to know personal flaws, their alignment, their likes and dislikes, things that one of my Chaos characters could pick up and tempt them with or corrupt them. Unless they're generally noble and then they'll help Sister Clark. A big point of this roleplay is falling from grace or rising above temptation to serve others. (Like I said, there's a lot of psuedo-religious undertones in the RP.) So, I will need to see if they're chaos material or if they'll try to help Agatha ward off Chaos. So be very specific with terms of morality, interests, personalities, personal flaws and strengths and such.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Was literally just about to ask this lol.


_
"Well, it largely depends on what you want them to do. Do you want them to remain the same or perhaps serve humanity? Or will they fall into Chaos and be part of a specific Chaos god or just follow the dark pantheon as a whole? The choice is yours.

Well, other than the descriptive information I really need to know personal flaws, their alignment, their likes and dislikes, things that one of my Chaos characters could pick up and tempt them with or corrupt them. Unless they're generally noble and then they'll help Sister Clark. A big point of this roleplay is falling from grace or rising above temptation to serve others. (Like I said, there's a lot of psuedo-religious undertones in the RP.) So, I will need to see if they're chaos material or if they'll try to help Agatha ward off Chaos. So be very specific with terms of morality, interests, personalities, personal flaws and strengths and such."_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> One has a bio, not linked here as it would not necessarily fit well for story. Can write up in next few days for either
> 
> View attachment 106718View attachment 106719



Alright, also something tells me Toka would work well under Slaanesh. Slaanesh is the god/goddess of beauty, perfection, excess, the senses, and well other things. Slaanesh is also the deity of hedonism.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 6, 2021)

Awesome. You just want the info here or on a dm?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Awesome. You just want the info here or on a dm?



Here would be good as I can retrace and look up information better.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Here would be good as I can retrace and look up information better.



Got it. 

Name: Avery
Species: canine [unspecified breed]
Physical description: olive green fur, emerald eyes, perky ears. Limbs darken to black at the extremities. Has a celtic knot tattoo sleeve on his right forearm.
Stats: 6-ft tall, 200 lbs, athletic build
Alignment: lawful neutral. 

Personality: quirky, quick with a joke, attempts to keep things lively. Despite this, hates stagnation, tries to keep himself and his teammates on task. Keeps emotions hidden somewhat well, slow to anger. 

For the purpose of this roleplay, will we be starting as civilians, military, armed forces of some kind? I'll edit this post accordingly.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Got it.
> 
> Name: Avery
> Species: canine [unspecified breed]
> ...



Would you like him to join Chaos or would he safeguard himself from it?


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Would you like him to join Chaos or would he safeguard himself from it?





Spoiler



JOIN


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Alright, also something tells me Toka would work well under Slaanesh. Slaanesh is the god/goddess of beauty, perfection, excess, the senses, and well other things. Slaanesh is also the deity of hedonism.


Hmm, actually kinda fits the character. I will try to type out a more detailed bio later today.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN



Okay, well you can either pick an alignment I can make happen now, or I can choose for you. They go like this:

Undivided: You're in the middle, you get fancy demonic weaponry, armor, special abilities, and you're the most "intact", but you're pretty much hated as a fence sitter and Undivided characters generally just didn't want to be in Chaos in the first place, or they're just your average seflish self serving villain. 

Khorne: You're all about melee combat, fighting, wanting to be strong, and to basically be the chad of the group. You hate psychic powers and you want a good brawl to the death. (Think Vikings.) The leader of the cult is a Khornate, so you get to work for the head honcho if you go this route.

Nurgle: You're basically the "happiest", (well most fulfilled). You become ugly looking, but hey at least you're immune to all diseases, hard to kill, and have a lot of friends in the sect of Chaos. Plus, you're basically immortal. Oh and you're in the same bunch as Death Guard, (my favorite Chaos warband in Warhammer 40,000). You'll have to deal with Festor, but she's literally the nicest Chaos character in the story:   



Tzeentch: Magic, knowledge, power. Your character wants to know what is unknown to mortals, to have power beyond their comprehension, or they just like casting evil hellfire balls and summoning daemons. You also will eventually get psychic powers and or your psychic powers will go through the roof. Plus, you get mutations that 'may' or may not be favorable to you. Amanda will be the one introducing all Tzeentchian players. Amanda is the mastermind behind the cultists and the most approachable character.




Slaanesh: The hedonist deity, your character loves beauty, perfection, the senses, and are quite sadistic. Slaanesh is considered the weakest of the gods (in lore, not in tabletop), but Slaanesh will make your character faster, more elegant, alluring, and you also are generally self-centered. Slaanesh also welcomes psychics and mutants as well, your characters are Slaanesh's mortal canvas. Monica will be the leader of the Slaanesh followers in the cult:


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 6, 2021)

Will we be starting as "sane" and slowly succumbing to the chaos, or will we be starting in these faction? And would it be possible to start as an Undivided and change to an actual faction later on?


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry I'm asking so many questions, I'm hoping to not derail everything in the future


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Will we be starting as "sane" and slowly succumbing to the chaos, or will we be starting in these faction? And would it be possible to start as an Undivided and change to an actual faction later on?



You will start out sane, your characters may not even believe the cults are anything other than some local crazies until they meet them. Then things progress from there. You can start, but you'd have to know a lot about chaos lore to be a starter simply because well, there's a lot heavy acting involved. Once Undivided you can only pick a Chaos denomination, and once you pick that well that is your fate even to the afterlife. Chaos isn't the Dark Side, it's a done deal.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh, i don't plan on doin the starter lol, just trying to figure out our "square one." 

I'll plan on becoming Undivided at first, see how the story plays out. I've got an idea for his reasoning for turning, just wanna make sure it fits.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Oh, i don't plan on doin the starter lol, just trying to figure out our "square one."
> 
> I'll plan on becoming Undivided at first, see how the story plays out. I've got an idea for his reasoning for turning, just wanna make sure it fits.



Okay, well for Undivided that is more than likely going to be Amanda. Simply because Amanda is the most calculated one. There's other characters like Kain but Amanda is the one who in general is doing the recruitment. The good news is that she has high standards, so she probably won't point you towards Tzeentch if you're not a good pawn for her schemes.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well for Undivided that is more than likely going to be Amanda. Simply because Amanda is the most calculated one. There's other characters like Kain but Amanda is the one who in general is doing the recruitment. The good news is that she has high standards, so she probably won't point you towards Tzeentch if you're not a good pawn for her schemes.


Sounds like a plan lol. In regards to fighting and combat, Avery tends to be more calculated as well, preferring long-range weapons or spells. He's proficient in close quarters when he has to be, but more to disrupt and disengage than to seek victory.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Sounds like a plan lol. In regards to fighting and combat, Avery tends to be more calculated as well, preferring long-range weapons or spells. He's proficient in close quarters when he has to be, but more to disrupt and disengage than to seek victory.



So Amanda hands him a gun and tells him to shoot people she wants shot. Got you. 

So now we have a couple of future cultists, anyone want to be pure characters?


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 8, 2021)

Any plan on starting up soon? Just wanna make sure i don't miss it


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 8, 2021)

I know a bit about Slannesh but wanna hit some of the lore before starting up


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry for the delay, college impedes my RP time. I need to think of a big starter when I have free time so I can get us going. Maybe I should make another thread for in character roleplay and this be the sign up one?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 9, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I know a bit about Slannesh but wanna hit some of the lore before starting up



Okay, well what other type of lore do you need to know about in specifics?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 9, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Any plan on starting up soon? Just wanna make sure i don't miss it



You haven't missed it, I am just a tad busy with college atm.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You haven't missed it, I am just a tad busy with college atm.


Ah, no problem, no rush!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well what other type of lore do you need to know about in specifics?


General knowledge about Slannesh and the psychology of her followers. 

If memory serves, Slannesh was born from the rampant debauchery of the Eldar and representsbvanity, lust, and desire. Beyond that I know little about Slannesh


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 11, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> General knowledge about Slannesh and the psychology of her followers.
> 
> If memory serves, Slannesh was born from the rampant debauchery of the Eldar and representsbvanity, lust, and desire. Beyond that I know little about Slannesh



Slaanesh is actually a he/she at the same time. At least in the old lore anyways.

Yeah, but Slaanesh also was in fantasy as well. See the Warp itself doesn't have 'time', meaning it's the same god/goddess from thousands of years ago.


----------

